# Leasing with more than 15K miles?



## OBS3SSION (Oct 1, 2002)

Still trying to decide if I should lease or finance. I tend to change cars every 2-3 years, which is a good reason to lease. But I also put on average 20,000 miles per year. Would I be better off financing? Can you get a lease with 20K miles?

Secondary question: If I do lease, would I be better off making the deal after Nov 1 to get a better lease program than may be available now? One thing to keep in mind... I need to take delivery on Feb 3 at the Performance Center: that is the date "set aside" during my booked vacation to do so.

Thanks,
Eric


----------



## Ben Chou (Dec 24, 2001)

They aren't that expensive. You prepay the miles up front in your lease payments. I do that now. They base a lase on 15K/year and then add $.15/mile on top of that for the number of extra miles. 

I have 18K a year on my lease. They take the payment for 15K a year and then add 9K x $.15 divided by 36 on top of my payment. For me it was worth it as I didn't want to go over and what you don't use over 15K/year they refund back to you. 

If you know that you will drive 20K a year then my suggestion is to prepay the miles. $.15 is better than paying $.20 at the end of your lease.


----------



## Jon Shafer (Dec 15, 2001)

Ben Chou said:


> *They aren't that expensive. You prepay the miles up front in your lease payments. I do that now. They base a lase on 15K/year and then add $.15/mile on top of that for the number of extra miles.
> 
> I have 18K a year on my lease. They take the payment for 15K a year and then add 9K x $.15 divided by 36 on top of my payment. For me it was worth it as I didn't want to go over and what you don't use over 15K/year they refund back to you.
> 
> If you know that you will drive 20K a year then my suggestion is to prepay the miles. $.15 is better than paying $.20 at the end of your lease. *


The best part is that you get a $.15 /mi _refund_ for unused
extra miles purchased when the lease matures...

That way, you are only paying for the extra miles if, in fact,
you actually use them!

:thumbup:


----------



## David-sFL (Sep 29, 2002)

Jon Shafer said:


> *
> 
> The best part is that you get a $.15 /mi refund for unused
> extra miles purchased when the lease matures...
> ...


WHAT? I had no idea! My current (obviously first) lease is 15K per year, 45K total, and I'm turning my car in this month with 28K miles. Are you saying I get a $2550 refund?

Thanks


----------



## Ben Chou (Dec 24, 2001)

David-sFL said:


> *
> 
> WHAT? I had no idea! My current (obviously first) lease is 15K per year, 45K total, and I'm turning my car in this month with 28K miles. Are you saying I get a $2550 refund?
> 
> Thanks *


No, sorry. Refunds only apply to mileage over 15K a year that you pre-payed for. In your case, use it or lose it. Take some long road trips is what I would suggest in your case.


----------



## David-sFL (Sep 29, 2002)

DANG-it


----------



## ashecnc (Dec 20, 2001)

David-sFL said:


> *DANG-it *


nice road trip coming up??????????????????


----------

